# Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, снимки



## deil (12 Авг 2010)

Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, снимки.

http://s40.radikal.ru/i087/1008/57/cb8424eeb895.jpg 

http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1008/fa/0b7dd12ff77a.jpg 

Скажите, какой это диагноз, и какими методами можно это вылечить.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Авг 2010)

Листез L3-L4. Возможно травматического генеза. При наличии клиники нужно оперировать, если симптомов и жалоб нет, то можно и не трогать ничего.


----------

